

Evaluate Scheme in Ruby's virtual machine - tenderlove
https://gist.github.com/3536045

======
msds
How is this "Scheme" in any sense of the word? When I look at that code, I see
an implementation of something that compiles simple s-exps containing basic
arithmetic to ruby byte-code - that sorta misses...everything... that makes
Scheme Scheme.

That being said, fun demo.

~~~
norswap
Also, only runs in one implementation of ruby (YARV).

